# "MAC Kid" kitchen knives for children



## AuroraB (Dec 9, 2017)

I have a niece who will turn 4 in January, and I am thinking of giving her a kitchen knife for Christmas. Does anyone here have experience with MAC Kid? https://www.knifemerchant.com/products.asp?productLine=1074

I have been trawling the net for reviews, but all I have found is one from a Swedish mum, who thinks this knife has been splendid for her children of 2 1/2 yrs. and upwards. This is all good and useful, but I would like to see more opinions from people/parents before I make up my mind.

Does any of you here have opinions or some kind of experience with this knife? Please share!


----------



## AuroraB (Dec 9, 2017)

... or does anyone have remarks/opinions based on the description of the knife?

All comments are welcome!


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

As long as you ignore the grotesque notion that the notch at the heel is for an index finger, the knives seem reasonable to me. Obviously it's all going to be about good instruction and careful monitoring.


----------



## AuroraB (Dec 9, 2017)

Haha!

And, mind you, I have grown up in a culture where it's normal for small kids to carry sharp knives. My son, who is now 25, has been given artisanal and traditional knives as presents throughout his childhood. Even at his christening, when he was three months old, he was given two proper, sharp knives as presents. 

It's all about respecting the tool. 

And it's about being out and about in the nature carving wood, killing fish, making flutes (that you can play on!), and so on. 

This, however (the present I am considering buying, that is), is about cooking. Early practice is everything!


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Good for you! I have family members who won't let their 14 year old daughter use anything but a dinner knife.


----------



## AuroraB (Dec 9, 2017)

That's crazy!

When I was 5, the cool dudes at the same age had a knife hanging from their belts (and I had, too!) I have never ever heard of any accidents or bad incidents due to this. If one learns from early on that one should respect tools and how they work, well, then you respect them. 

Also, they of course come in handy when one must kill fish and gut them. They ARE tools, after all.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome to cheftalk AuroraB. It's a MAC, you're very safe here in terms of quality.

I'd say it's a good starter for a 4yr old, but the child should see a knife with a real point to it before too long. The blunt tip really cramps technique.


----------



## jah42 (Jul 16, 2013)

My daughter started using her when she was 3 (under supervision ofcourse).
She is 5 now and have moved on to real knives.










The curved shape is not only good as a hand stop, it also seems designed to make the pinch grip easier for tiny hands.

New, the blade was sharper than 99% of the knives you find in peoples knife drawers


----------

